# I Did It!



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay! i made my first batch of soap the other day. I made the castille recipe and it is still curing. It is starting to really look good still has about 2 weeks to cure. I made it on the 15th.

Karla


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

GOOD for you!!


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

We will have to see how it turns out. I have read about testing the pH. Does anyone do this or do you just not worry about it? I am also wondering how long to cure soap. I know the castille has to cure longer because the olive oil is a softer oil. But I just made some with coconut, olive apricot kernel and sweet almond oil and wondered how long it needs to cure before I can either wrap it as gifts or use it.

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cure has nothing to do with being able to use your soap. Cureing only wicks out moisture which hardens you bars. If you use a bar of your soap right now, it will just get used up quicker, thats usually it. I don't wrap until the bar is very firm when I try to push my finger into it. If you wrap to soon it can build up moisutre on your lable or in your bag...soap continues to harden and get smaller the more weeks you have it curing out in the open air, it also can get dusty and will loose it's scent on the outside edges, a good washing and the scent is back. 

Great job! Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

ok. Thanks Viki.

I think I may have another problem. the batch I just made looks funny in the mold. It has a dark center and then a lighter tan color around the edges. Did I do something wrong? I ran the recipe through the lye calculator at thesage.com and also stirred to trace.

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's called gel. If you cover it up when it heats up like that the gel will actually go all the way to the outside of the bars.

Another thing you will see is oxidization, when you use vanillia or patchoulli type scents the cut surface is always dark, cut the soap in half again and you have a light inside, that once again will get dark afterwards. Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I have it covered with a towel. i checked it and it has now gone all the way to the edge.

This is an OMH soap so it has vanilla scent and honey, which i have read that honey can make it dark.

I guess I am just a little paranoid that my soap wont come out and I'll end up tossing it.

Karla


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Great job, like Vicki says you can try your soap now.. but it does get better as it hardens
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new soap! It sounds like you are off to a great start.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats!! I really like the castille soaps I've tried.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks. I haven't tried my castille yet as I think it might still be alittle soft and just melt away in the water. I am going to let it cure for another week or so probably before I try it.

Karla


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Graet job...your hooked now


----------

